# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_06SD released.LG E415,E415f,E415g and E420 added.

## mohamed73

*LGQ_2_06SD released.LG E415,E415f,E415g and E420 added.*      New version - LGQ_2_06SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E415,E415f,E415g and E420.

----------

